# FIX the Guide on Epix2



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse:
Man I was really hoping the guide was fixed this morning. Long Riders, was a movie I really wanted to watch this morning.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I posted this on the other thread, but I'll repeat it here.

I just sent an email to Dish Quality as follows:


> Since Epix 2 was added to the Platinum lineup, accompanied with a PR fanfare, the program guide showing is for Epix 1 West. I assume others have pointed this out, but just in case I wanted to mention it as the channel is pretty much useless without a correct guide.
> 
> Also, the Epix web site does not include an Epix 2 schedule, something that Dish Network might want to point out to Studio 3 Partners LLC since I assume you're paying something for the channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Let us know what they say, please.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I was just thinking we should put the Epix2 complaints here, since Epix1 seems to be fine. 
Sure wish Epix would fix there website so you had some sort of clue, of what was playing on Epix2, while the guide is all screwed up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> :beatdeadhorse:
> Man I was really hoping the guide was fixed this morning. Long Riders, was a movie I really wanted to watch this morning.


You should have watched it three hours earlier on Epix1.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> You should have watched it three hours earlier on Epix1.


Funny hahahahaha
Granted I could have recorded it at 3am, but it will be on again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Something is happening ... check the guide for channel 381 and the movie names and info is gone!
(Old EPG downloaded during last night's update remains, but the present next has changed.)

Looks like the first step in getting it fixed. :joy:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Out of curiosity I did a check switch but all I get is the "Epix 2" and the time blocks still parallel Epix 1 just 3 hours later. But at least someone changed something so maybe by the time of the overnight update, we'll have a guide.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Out of curiosity I did a check switch but all I get is the "Epix 2" and the time blocks still parallel Epix 1 just 3 hours later. But at least someone changed something so maybe by the time of the overnight update, we'll have a guide.


I will do a check switch at 1pm Pacific, lets see what happens then.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I will do a check switch at 1pm Pacific, lets see what happens then.


I wouldn't worry about it until you see something other than "EPIX2" as the present and next program in the guide. That will be the sign that a new complete EPG has been loaded (just like seeing "EPIX2" now is a sign that the old EPG has been replaced).

The "present/next" EPG is a live updated EPG that updates the program guide immediately without a check switch.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> I wouldn't worry about it until you see something other than "EPIX2" as the present and next program in the guide. That will be the sign that a new complete EPG has been loaded (just like seeing "EPIX2" now is a sign that the old EPG has been replaced).
> 
> The "present/next" EPG is a live updated EPG that updates the program guide immediately without a check switch.


Conference calls today, need something useful todo, but you have a good point, I will wait until the current changes from EPIX2 to something else


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Now if they would just add closed captioning (and fix the guide for epix2) almost all would be right in the world. :hurah:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, the guide got fixed.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Well, the guide got fixed.


Yep all is well, and it was done, in 36hrs or so, not to bad. 
Feel free to close this now useless thread.:hurah:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yep all is well, and it was done, in 36hrs or so, not to bad.
> Feel free to close this now useless thread.:hurah:


You might want to hold off a bit. I went to Epix2 this morning expecting to see IQ and got something else. I was only up there for a few seconds, so it might have been a preview or something. I don't trust it yet.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Same here. The guide was off for me late last night.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

End of IQ should be on right now, but the Butchers wife started already.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Just checked Epix2. The guide and program now match. They're showing "The Duchess". 

Epix1 is also correct showing "Evening Star". 

I'll check it again in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Nice :up:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's 3:40 PM (M). *Epix2 is not tracking the EPG.* Epix2 is showing "The Falcon and the Snowman" which the EPG says is supposed to start at 4:00 PM (M). The EPG says that "The Learning Curve" is supposed to be on now and is supposed to end at 4PM (M). :nono2:

Volume is still an issue on both Epix channels.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

So Epix 2 is not the WC feed of Epix 1? 
Hard to tell from the guide yesterday.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish97 said:


> So Epix 2 is not the WC feed of Epix 1?
> Hard to tell from the guide yesterday.


Mistakes were made and mostly fixed yesterday evening (with the overnight guide download "fixing" the previous nights download). There seems to be a lingering problem with start times. The order seems right.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Epix 1 and 2 seem to be tracking their respective EPGs. I didn't catch the start of "Defiance" on E2 so I can't vouch for a correct start time. It's scheduled to run until 12:30PM (M). This, too, is reflected in the real time Info screen, so that's good. 

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

E1&2 are still tracking correctly. E2 just started "Navy Seals" right on time and according to the EPG.


----------

